# West Fargo, ND Sept, 14-16, 2004 Big Iron Farm show



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just like it says, BIG IRON tractor and equipment show. Over 70,000 visiters a year check out this show. Here is a link:

http://www.bigironfarmshow.com/


----------

